# Not a blooper but creepy



## bygum (Dec 5, 2004)

This photo as been in our family for over 50 years as for has I know it as been looked at and is genuine the man behind at the back is my farther at 24 years old .

Now look just below the statue in the leaves you will see the face of christ .


----------



## JackTheTripper (Dec 6, 2004)

Naw, that's not him. Jesus was black.


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow...I saw that immediately.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks like Tommy Chong to me.


----------



## walter23 (Dec 8, 2004)

now hurry up and list this on ebay for $30,000


----------



## bronzeo (Dec 17, 2004)

My guess is that it is part of the same statue.  The larger statue being surrounded by other figures, and this just showing above the folage.


----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak (Dec 30, 2004)

is it just me or what? i can't see that man's head haha im lost on what is going on in this picture but i can see the face in the tree, weird.


----------



## chris12345 (Dec 31, 2004)

There...


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 2, 2005)

:LOL: @ Tommy Chong ! 

Yeah I saw it immediantly too .... but I was wonderin the same thing as sh0rtofdaybr3ak .... second thing I noticed was " Um why is that guy's ( at back ) head missing ? :shock:
Maybe its HIS head floatin up there


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 2, 2005)

exactly! where is his head? I mean the guy's without the head :d


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 3, 2005)

They are carring the bush. The guy's head is behind the bush.


----------



## SiCk (Jan 5, 2005)

freaky...


----------



## julz (Jan 5, 2005)

haha, this post is hilarious. and yeah thats what i thought as well, that is was a part of the statue, but when i looked closer i could see the branches folded over each other better


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow, that's ceepy.

I second the "list it on ebay for a ridiculous amount of money" motion.


----------



## MostlyDigital (Feb 14, 2005)

NO WAY! That is so cool!


----------

